# Who's getting Crabgrass?



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

Not me! I didn't get serious about lawn care until about a year ago. Had lots of crabgrass. This year - NONE! - Thanks to putting down Prodiamine 65 with my My4Sons sprayer this Spring. My poor neighbors' lawns are starting to get that patchy green cancer.

Today the July Milo gets spread.


----------



## Lpv777 (Jun 16, 2019)

I got it coming in. My fault for not doing a pre m


----------



## Aggrorider1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Its starting to come in my lawn pretty bad. Areas near road, bare spots, ant mounds and mole tracks are the worst. Guess the critters broke the pre m down on me and now I am assuming these are bare spots because the crabgrass has probably been coming in there for years and years. First year at this house.


----------



## quattljl (Aug 8, 2018)

My back yard _was_ a crab grass lawn in the summer time before this year, essentially. No pre-em for me since I was renovating with bermuda seed. The crab grass started to really take off after the mesotrione wore off. One blanket app of quinclorac and a spot spray to clean up any stragglers, and I'm pretty much crab grass free. Next year, I'll be sure to put down a spring application of Prodiamine though.

My front yard, which I reno'd last fall, didn't have much crab grass so it's been fairly clean thus far (lots of wild violet, ground ivy, and clover trying to make its way back in though). I think I sprayed two teeny tiny crab grass plants yesterday when I did my clean up on the back yard and that's it. Now if I could just kick this fungus and drought stress...


----------



## trick (Oct 23, 2018)

I have a few breaking through, some neighbors lawns are covered in it


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

Guys just an heads up for those that didnt put down pre-m. 
Make sure you take out the crabgrass early, herbicide will be more effective and kill it before it goes to seed.

Crabgrass can cycle through seeds multiple times a season thus casuing it to spread.

Mine was so bad last year (didnt pre-m) that i ended up killing it all with quinclorac and pre m'd in the middle of july to finally stop the fresh seeds.

So point is, not too early to pre-m, plus you can do a long rate for poa and get to 2020.


----------



## Alex1389 (May 23, 2018)

I haven't done a second round of pre-m in anticipation of a renovation, but I still don't have any visible crabgrass........yet


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Hand-pull the few that appear in the gravel driveway. None noticed in the lawn that received preM.

The gravel road in front of the house has several. I normally string trim the various weeds growing in front of my lot before they go to seed, but can't fight the rest coming from surrounding woods.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

None yet. Almost sort of miss the little guy.


----------



## NewLawnJon (Aug 3, 2018)

I have some small crab grass popping up. I am putting down another round of tenacity today and that should smoke it.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> None yet. Almost sort of miss the little guy.


What?! :lol: 
I several plants in my mulch beds yesterday, but I've only see one or two plants in the lawn. Virtually no problem this year. Congrats to @TommyTester for winning that war.


----------



## DiabeticKripple (Apr 14, 2019)

I've got some.

I've been seeding this spring so no pre-m for me.

Tenacity is taking it out though.


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

trick said:


> I have a few breaking through, some neighbors lawns are covered in it


This.


----------



## pwnz (May 24, 2019)

Look at these poor fellas trying to climb up my stone wall and inhabit every crack with some dirt in it. They didn't even see the nice shower of Glyphosate coming.

Lawn is crabgrass-free though because it's thiccc as heck.


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

pwnz said:


> Look at these poor fellas trying to climb up my stone wall and inhabit every crack with some dirt in it. They didn't even see the nice shower of Glyphosate coming.


Years ago I bought a bottle of weed killer concentrate and walked the yard several nights with a hand can hitting anything that looked like a weed. It was a few days later, as the lawn developed close to 1000 white spots, that I went back and read the label more closely. It said "Weed and Grass killer." :shock: :shocked: :wacko:


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

TommyTester said:


> pwnz said:
> 
> 
> > Look at these poor fellas trying to climb up my stone wall and inhabit every crack with some dirt in it. They didn't even see the nice shower of Glyphosate coming.
> ...


At least you got the weeds! :thumbup: :bandit:


----------



## jingobah (May 6, 2019)

Two years ago I put down a pre-m & was fine, last year I skipped it & I was hand pulling crabgrass daily. This year I put down Barricade just before soil temps hit 55 degrees late March early April & I haven't seen any crabgrass thank goodness.


----------



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

Hardly any yet. Last year I did granular prodiamine. Pretty disappointed. Not sure if it is from user error or poor product or what. Went liquid this year. So far so good.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

Fortunately i've never really had crabgrass in our yard, i dont know if the previous owners landscapers sprayed constantly for it or what. I only have it very badly in our garden beds and a bit in our mulch beds, all of which we just pull since im not spraying our vegetable area with quinclorac and its only a few 100 sqft. In future years im going to try to Preen or Prodiamine our garden beds before i plant our seedlings.


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

Killsocket said:


> Hardly any yet. Last year I did granular prodiamine. Pretty disappointed. Not sure if it is from user error or poor product or what. Went liquid this year. So far so good.


I've heard that. It's expecting a lot for a granule to dissolve in such a way that the chemical coats the soil thoroughly. Any gaps in the granule delivery and crabby will find it.


----------



## LakeMaryLawn (Jan 2, 2019)

I'm getting in Orlando. Not happy. Put down liquid pro-diamine in February, then Hi Yield Dithiopyr in early June. Now my back yard is getting attacked.... again this year.

I have St Augustine. What should I put down for post emergent?

I prefer liquid in either a spray or hose end sprayer. I have a small yard and prefer not to use a spreader.


----------



## quattljl (Aug 8, 2018)

LakeMaryLawn said:


> I'm getting in Orlando. Not happy. Put down liquid pro-diamine in February, then Hi Yield Dithiopyr in early June. Now my back yard is getting attacked.... again this year.
> 
> I have St Augustine. What should I put down for post emergent?
> 
> I prefer liquid in either a spray or hose end sprayer. I have a small yard and prefer not to use a spreader.


For an over the counter solution, you can buy Weed-B-Gon with crab grass control (orange cap). It will likely take multiple applications though and it has a temp restriction of 85*.

Or you can buy straight Quinclorac and MSO online and mix up your own. I went this route and it worked phenomenally.


----------



## quattljl (Aug 8, 2018)

Nevermind. Completely blanked on the "I have St. Augustine" part. I think atrazine works on crab grass and is compatible with St. Augustine.


----------

